# Which Coilovers



## riktt (May 16, 2008)

Narrowed down a few choices but any input would be great:thumbup:
Here's what I'm looking at heavily
Bilstein PSS
H&R (Adj & non-Adj)
Koni 1150

Car won't be dumped & DD (Just H&R bars installed)


----------



## riktt (May 16, 2008)

Should mention this is for a TT 225


----------



## blkjettavr6 (Nov 7, 2001)

Since you have the bars I would say get KW V3's.
They ride awesome and handle amazing.

But if you want my real opinion I would never in a million years install anything on a 225 unless it was H&R RSS coilovers.
But thats just me.


----------



## riktt (May 16, 2008)

I wanted to keep pricing $1500 max


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

For a DD, there's no benefit to coilovers. Why not go with a nice set of springs/struts/shocks? Plus, replace other suspension bits (ball joints, control arm bushings with defcons, tie rod ends, drop links, sway bar bushings) with the savings. Overall, it will be a much better suspension than just doing coilovers and if you do your own labor, you'll do it all for under $1500....I did for approx $1300.

Install here:

http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/tt-suspension-build/

cheers


----------



## riktt (May 16, 2008)

The spring/shock combo that I looked at was nearing $800-900 or so. Then I was set on either H&R coil setups seeing it was closer in price but have been searching what's in the same price category and ended up with the choices listed.

I've swapped numerous suspension setups including my MK4 GTI so no biggie on tackling it 
Thanks for the link and I understood what you meant by cashing in on the above parts.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

Forget about the Koni 1150.

Both the H&R (street/RSS) are based on the same Bilstein inverted monotube that's in the PSS/PSS9. Same exact shocks with different hardware and valving from the two companies 

H&R's valving is a little more agressive (digressive close to 60% critical damping) and their hardware is nicer (spring, collars, adjusters etc.)

Bilstein PSS/PSS9 are more geared towards true daily divers because of the forgiving spring rates and valving (they are sporty enough for 90% of enthusiasts with a TT). Personally I'd recommend the PSS over the adjustable PSS9 because the adjusters aren't worth anything (very inconsitent). 

*H&R street* if comfort is not an issue and you're looking for sporty handling
*H&R RSS* all out track handling and you don't mind braking your passenger's necks
*PSS* if you want a nice street ride that's sporty enough to out-handle OEM by a mile
*PSS9* same as PSS but they give you a crappy adjuster so you can impress your friends and screw things up.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> For a DD, there's no benefit to coilovers.
> cheers




I don't know what you based this assumption on, but I see plenty of benefits for coilovers over spring strut setups on a street car.

-Shocks are valved to match the springs as a combo on the good ones

-Ability to lower without killing travel

- Inverted design on the 3 of the coilovers the OP mentioned in his list

-Digressive valving on the 3 good coilovers discussed VS crappy linear valving on stock/aftermarket shock replacements

-Much smaller shock diameter that allow wider tires to be fitted

-Much better droop travel

I can go on and on about benefits of coilovers over slapping random springs on shocks that you have no clue on the valving. However, this short list of benefits should have enough to make you reconsider that statement (I hope) :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

madmax199 said:


> *PSS9* same as PSS but they give you a crappy adjuster so you can impress your friends and screw things up.


In max's words that means dont get them:laugh:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> In max's words that means dont get them:laugh:


spot on :laugh:!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

madmax199 said:


> I don't know what you based this assumption on, but I see plenty of benefits for coilovers over spring strut setups on a street car.
> 
> -Shocks are valved to match the springs as a combo on the good ones
> 
> ...



Agreed. I have the H&R as they fit my criteria when I bought them. I paid $900 shipped (3.5 years ago) and they were all stainless as they needed to stand up to Canadian weather - aka salt and slush in the winter. They've been great to be honest. They ride AWESOME when they're not slammed all the way, even lowered as low as they go they're a great ride.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

madmax199 said:


> I don't know what you based this assumption on, but I see plenty of benefits for coilovers over spring strut setups on a street car.
> 
> -Shocks are valved to match the springs as a combo on the good ones
> 
> ...


My point was with respect to price versus overall value.

a good shock spring combo, like bilstein/eibach are significantly less than coilovers. Like OP discovered, they are about 2/3ds to 3/4s the price of coilovers. Then, take that extra money and put it towards the other suspension components that we all know wear out on old TTs. Plus, the lowereing is enough to make a difference in stance (about 1 inch) without the need for kmacs/adjustable control arms...again a savings

Again, for a DD, value is with non-random () shocks/springs PLUS other suspension components.

cheers


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> My point was with respect to price versus overall value.
> 
> Again, for a DD, value is with non-random () shocks/springs PLUS other suspension components.
> 
> cheers


Not going to argue here because I know everyone is on a budget but *performance per dollar
* coilovers are still a better value at 2/3 of the price of shock/spring IMHO :beer:


----------



## riktt (May 16, 2008)

Often overlooked while researching for DDriven parts, like suspension, are things that hold up to the elements. That was considered here

Max- Thanks much for chiming in. My general feedback reading seems to be right where you layed it down. H&R/PSS swapsters in particular.

Say the choice were between PSS (non damp) and H&R street w dampening, Sporty ride, twisty backroads, not aggressively low with some ass cushioning for DD- Which preferred ? 

RSS will be over the pricing it seems. 

Also, places to obtain these with GREAT pricing ? 

TIA, 

-Rik


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

riktt said:


> Often overlooked while researching for DDriven parts, like suspension, are things that hold up to the elements. That was considered here
> 
> Max- Thanks much for chiming in. My general feedback reading seems to be right where you layed it down. H&R/PSS swapsters in particular.
> 
> ...


Bilstein's PSS seems like the logical choice for you :beer:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

fyi you can get bilstein pss for 850$ new.
i made a post about it like 6 months ago. 
search my screen name.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

H&R's are still good @ 100k+ on both cars that I run them on.


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

I have 8k mile old, never seen a track, never seen salt or snow PSS9s boxed and ready to ship for $1000 plus shipping (includes same age mounts on assembled fronts)... 

/shameless plug :laugh:


----------



## riktt (May 16, 2008)

Brandon, thanks for the offer. 

Speed- Kinda skeptical- Are they the real deal or variation of the regular PSS. The manufacturer PSS part # seems a bit different when cross referenced 

Thanks for the other input. I guess having the dampening on the HR, if I go with them, won't be utilized much for what I want, sorta like a set and forget it thing.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i dont know what to say...i mean its the real deal. it came in the official bilstien box, was all new, had the instructions, and was all legit. it all fit well too.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5231765-audi-tt-225-bilstein-pss&p=73121485#post73121485

here is the thread i made a while back.
you can always buy them and then return them if you dont like them. i mean i dont see why you would not like them if you want a pss kit.


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

I have not been able to find PSS's for that price... checked your post. Looks like they no longer carry them


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

try autopartswarehouse.com
thats where i ended up getting them

http://www.partsgeek.com/catalog/2002/audi/tt_quattro/suspension/suspension_kit.html

the one for 930....try calling the website, and ask them for information on it. i bet it is pss. they just dont put that in the details. the pics of the item are not always the actual item. thats what i did, i spent like 30 min calling and confirming it was indeed a pss.


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

The closest thing I could find on autopartswarehouse was this...

http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/s...stem+Components,wpn_scat_name:Suspension+Kit)

Neither are 850...

Also, I dont recall anyone mentioning ST coilovers here(sorry if they did)

Anyone with experience(not opinions) on these?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

call them and ask about the one for 986....
fyi i got the 850 price by using an online cupons, and got free shipping.
the advertised price was something like 930is.
google autopartswarehouse cupons, and you typically can find a 10% one.


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

I just did and it comes out to 888.26 with the 10% discount. Not bad

But I would have to call and make sure this is the PSS and the warranty is included...

Good to know tho... my option other than this was ST's


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

VroomTT said:


> Also, I dont recall anyone mentioning ST coilovers here(sorry if they did)
> 
> Anyone with experience(not opinions) on these?


Crap, stay away!

Popular "*to be avoided *" list (there is more but these are the ones that pop up all the time) :
V-max
ST coilovers
KW v1/v2
Fk silverlines
Racelands

Below are good coilovers that have actual R&D behind them. You will find good sring rates (motion ratio appropriate) with matched valving on these. They also have dyno plots of their valving curves to back up/show the R&D:
-Moton (yes they make a set for the platform but is probably more than your car is worth)

-Penske (they can make anything as long as you provide them with a used set of shocks)

-Ground Control Advance Design (they make a nice set of nitrogen filled double adjustables for us)

-AST ( they are a new with the platform and make a set of their 4100 series for the MK4, I already contacted them and they could also make a 5100, if someone is interested. I'll probably be running a set of fronts in my car in the future)

Koni true choice ( they are, like the Advance Design, custom made and can be built around your need. I comtemplated them for a while but the pricing was not justified. You could get similar product for a lot less if you go the Bilstein way.)

-Bilstein inverted monotube based coilovers (PSS/PSS9 and H&R street/RSS clubsports use them and there is a flavor for anyone. Also the best bang for the buck)

-KW (V3, clubsport and motorsport are from street-double duties-full track. I didn't mentioned V1 and V2 because they are not worth mentioning).

-Koni (I give them the benefit of the doubt because Koni has been great over the years with many of their shocks. The non-linear spring rate is questionable. I guess they are trying to "have their cake and eat it too" by having comfort at the begining of the stroke and performance at the end. We both know what that does on the valving end of things, especially with the narrow curve)


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

OP:

if you can wait a couple of months, you may be able to get a killer deal from one or more of the main advertisers here for their "holiday" sales. As I recall, several in the past have advertised some great prices as we approached the end of the year.

cheers.


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks guys:beer:

I guess PSS's are the route to go then. I'm surprised the ST's are to be avoided so badly as they are made by KW and I had heard some decent opinions on other sites... at least for a sporty DD anyway.

Im planning on saving up for for a couple parts and then prob pulling the trigger around the holidays, so yeah, im def on that train of thought too.


----------



## riktt (May 16, 2008)

Just an update

PSS are in & added a 3" turboback while I was at it :laugh:

Just waiting a bit for it to settle, then alignment and I'm good to go. Don't want to prematurely say they feel great but they do already!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

where did you buy the pss?


----------

